# heavy guitar laden pop rock



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys like my bloody valentine, they should be more of these perhaps
what about boston's green magnet school ''blood music'' album on sub pop
3 guitar mish mash of distortion abuse but it still pop.

So you guys like that kinda indie-pop stuff


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like Dream Theater a lot.


----------

